# Houston IBS Get Together



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

A couple of us Texans on the bb have decided we would like to get together and form a support group for this area. To date we have about 7 - 9 people that indicated they were interested in joining. 4 of them seriously interested. We will have our first meeting mid-August. If you are interested please email me or RitaLucy and let us know if you would be interested in joining us. Group support goes along way. Take care.


----------

